# Grumman Duck



## sunny91 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a picture for a Grumman Duck.

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice Duck.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I like my Duck fried... 

Nice pic though 8)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 29, 2005)

*DUCK!!!!*







Fade to Black...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2005)

Gotta love the Grumman Duck! Some great aerial scenes in the movie Murphy's War if anyone is interested.


----------

